# VPN auf Port 22 ?

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute, 

Als erstes werdet ihr wohl zum grossen Schlag ausholen, "Wie kommt man auf die Idee sein VPN auf dem SSH port zu konfigurieren"...  Doch lasst mich erst mal mein problem erklären ^^

Ich Sitze bei der Arbeit hinter einem Proxy der den Internet zugriff sehr stark einschränkt. Ich möchte gerne eine VPN nachhause aufbauen und krieg's logischerweise nicht hin da der Proxy der einzige weg ins internet ist. Komischerwiese ist mir aufgefallen das der Port 22 einfach offen ist und dass ich via SSH auf mein System zuhause komm. Nun stell ich mir die Frage ob es nicht möglich wäre den SSHd zuhause auf einen alternativen Port zu stellen und den Openvpn auf 22.  Ist sowas in der Theorie möglich?   (nicht ob es sinvoll ist ..   :Smile:  )

Das ganze so eingestellt wie vermutet ergibt sich - natürlich  ein fehler.  Nur leider kann ich mir kein reim drauf machen wo genau der entsteht.

Der Fehler :

```
Mon Aug 31 14:28:23 2009: script failed: external program exited with error status: 1
```

Client ist ein Mac mit Mac OS X (Viscosity)  Server ist ein Gentoo mit Openvpn.

Server log:

```
Aug 31 14:28:19 Alix openvpn[13690]: Re-using SSL/TLS context

Aug 31 14:28:19 Alix openvpn[13690]: LZO compression initialized

Aug 31 14:28:19 Alix openvpn[13690]: TCP connection established with 123.123.123.1232:49195

Aug 31 14:28:19 Alix openvpn[13690]: TCPv4_SERVER link local: [undef]

Aug 31 14:28:19 Alix openvpn[13690]: TCPv4_SERVER link remote: 212.117.126.82:49195

Aug 31 14:28:22 Alix openvpn[13690]: 123.123.123.123:49195 [delany-mobi__l] Peer Connection Initiated with 123.123.123.123:49195

Aug 31 14:28:23 Alix openvpn[13690]: delany-mobi__l/212.117.126.82:49195 Connection reset, restarting [0]

Aug 31 14:29:22 Alix openvpn[13690]: SIGTERM[hard,] received, process exiting
```

Client Log:

```
Mon Aug 31 14:28:19 2009: WARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled.  See http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm for more info.

Mon Aug 31 14:28:19 2009: NOTE: the current --script-security setting may allow this configuration to call user-defined scripts

Mon Aug 31 14:28:19 2009: LZO compression initialized

Mon Aug 31 14:28:19 2009: Attempting to establish TCP connection with 321.321.321.321:22 [nonblock]

Mon Aug 31 14:28:20 2009: TCP connection established with 321.321.321.321:22

Mon Aug 31 14:28:20 2009: TCPv4_CLIENT link local: [undef]

Mon Aug 31 14:28:20 2009: TCPv4_CLIENT link remote: 321.321.321.321:22

Mon Aug 31 14:28:22 2009: [server] Peer Connection Initiated with 321.321.321.321:22

Mon Aug 31 14:28:23 2009: TUN/TAP device /dev/tun0 opened

Mon Aug 31 14:28:23 2009: /sbin/ifconfig tun0 delete

Mon Aug 31 14:28:23 2009: NOTE: Tried to delete pre-existing tun/tap instance -- No Problem if failure

Mon Aug 31 14:28:23 2009: /sbin/ifconfig tun0 10.0.1.2 10.0.1.1 mtu 1500 netmask 255.255.255.255 up

Mon Aug 31 14:28:23 2009: /Applications/Viscosity.app/Contents/Resources/dnsupalt.py tun0 1500 1544 10.0.1.2 10.0.1.1 init

Mon Aug 31 14:28:23 2009: script failed: external program exited with error status: 1
```

Hat der fehler zwangsläufig mit dem port 22 "gebastel" zutun oder müsste es Theoretisch klappen aber Wurm ist wo anders?

Ich wäre um hilfe super froh - Danke schon mal im voraus

Grüsse

Black

----------

## py-ro

Wenn SSH funktioniert, warum benutzt du nicht einfach einen SSH-Tunnel? Evtl. sogar direkt als VPN-Technik?

Py

----------

## ScytheMan

dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass du bei umgehen der sperren evtl. arbeitsrechtliche konsequenzen zu spüren kriegen könntest? (privatsurfregelung am arbeitsplatz etc.pp.)

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

py-ro, sagt mir nix  ergibt sich so auch eine tunnel verbindung ändlich wie bei  VPN ?

ScytheMan, Danke für den Hinweis, das ist mir schon bekannt, es handelt sich hier um eine Ausbildung bei der viele Leute sogar mit UMTS sticks  kommen - Was keiner wirklich stört.  Wäre es jetzt ein Arbeitsplatz in einer Firma  wäre es ggf wirklich kritisch. aber so  geht eh der sinn eines proxy ziemlich verlohren

----------

## 69719

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> py-ro, sagt mir nix  ergibt sich so auch eine tunnel verbindung ändlich wie bei  VPN ?

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell sollte einleuchtend sein.

----------

